# Jack Russell Pup (Bitch)



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure if allowed but good home needed

1 lovely black/white/tan pup 9 weeks shorthair Mom & Dad can be seen, full pedigree

£150 Worcs area

PM if interested


----------

